# Towncar for UberX?



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Aside from the whole don't do Uber at all crowd I need some input. My wife and I recently switched roles at home with me basically being a stay at home dad now, doing Uber about twenty hours a week, she was ready for a break and has a better degree so she went back to work, we are also strongly committed to not having our kids in daycare. Uber is one of the few things truly flexible enough to meet our schedule needs. My income from Uber is basically our fun money and I do actually like doing this. So with that out of the way...

I'm looking at picking up a second vehicle mostly for Uber but also as a second vehicle (10%). In Phoenix there are lots of Lincoln Townecars 05-07 for between $3500 and $5000. Most have about 200k plus miles but are livery vehicles in good shape, black on black. What does the forum think about Towncars for Uber X all other things being equal. I'd be paying cash. I have always had V8s so that doesn't bother me. How well do these things hold up with higher miles. New engine/****** something you would avoid or is that a positive for these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have seen one with 375k miles and was still holding well. Another had less than a coffee cup of oil left in it when I took it to oil change. It was stil working. Maybe it was burning oil. These happened when I was unemployed and a friend who owns a limo company offered me a job until I found my actual job.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

As far as I know Towncars are excluded.
Make sure you verify this before purchasing.

From an old Uber FAQ

*How do I know if my car is acceptable for uberX?*
We accept most vehicles 2004 and newer with 4 doors. We do not accept Lincoln Towncar, Ford Crown Victoria, or Mercury Grand Marquis. When you visit partners.uber.com most accepted vehicles will be listed on the "vehicles" page. If you do not see your vehicle but you think it qualifies,email [email protected]

They don't want anything that resembles a cab.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I seen one with 545,000 miles, 2nd best car for what we do. Too bad uber hates them.
I still prefer the last of the Cadillac fleetwoods and will drive one again when uber starts allowing 1996's...


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Town cars look like cabs

Prius, Camry, minivan?


Uber needs to hire a car guy


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> I seen one with 545,000 miles, 2nd best car for what we do. Too bad uber hates them.
> I still prefer the last of the Cadillac fleetwoods and will drive one again when uber starts allowing 1996's...


An affiliate here has one which is about to hit 500,000 miles. Apparently, Lincoln will buy the car from them when it does.We have one with about 180 K on it. It is still a favorite for several clients, and as long as we can keep it in pristine condition, we are going to keep it in our fleet. Passengers say it is still the most comfortable ride ever. The door swing makes entry/exit easy for them. Our chauffeurs say it handles like a chuckwagon compared to the newer vehicles. I guess what makes it comfortable in the backseat makes it drive like a boat.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Aside from the whole don't do Uber at all crowd I need some input. My wife and I recently switched roles at home with me basically being a stay at home dad now, doing Uber about twenty hours a week, she was ready for a break and has a better degree so she went back to work, we are also strongly committed to not having our kids in daycare. Uber is one of the few things truly flexible enough to meet our schedule needs. My income from Uber is basically our fun money and I do actually like doing this. So with that out of the way...
> 
> I'm looking at picking up a second vehicle mostly for Uber but also as a second vehicle (10%). In Phoenix there are lots of Lincoln Townecars 05-07 for between $3500 and $5000. Most have about 200k plus miles but are livery vehicles in good shape, black on black. What does the forum think about Towncars for Uber X all other things being equal. I'd be paying cash. I have always had V8s so that doesn't bother me. How well do these things hold up with higher miles. New engine/****** something you would avoid or is that a positive for these? Thanks in advance.


My bride and I did role reversal when I got laid off three weeks after our youngest was born. That was 2001. It turned out great. That gave me the opportunity to launch the two businesses I now operate. I hope you have the same good fortune that I have had.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the input, does look like Towncars are okay in this market, don't have a problem with it looking like a cab or livery car because that is what we are anyways. More interested in longevity, it will do a couple of trips the park a week and max thirty to forty trips a week for Uber, I'm a bit of a mechanic and know they are easy to work on, parts are readily available. If you had five grand cash what would you buy for Uber? Prius is off the table, I hate them, but interested in everyone's input.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Thanks for all the input, does look like Towncars are okay in this market, don't have a problem with it looking like a cab or livery car because that is what we are anyways. More interested in longevity, it will do a couple of trips the park a week and max thirty to forty trips a week for Uber, I'm a bit of a mechanic and know they are easy to work on, parts are readily available. If you had five grand cash what would you buy for Uber? Prius is off the table, I hate them, but interested in everyone's input.


Just curious, what is it that you hate about the Prius? Is it the incredible fuel economy or the above average reliability?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Just curious, what is it that you hate about the Prius? Is it the incredible fuel economy or the above average reliability?


SMUG ALERT!!!!! Hahaha

http://splitsburgh.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/smug-alert.jpeg


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

The horrible ride, shameful styling, and gutless engine.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> SMUG ALERT!!!!! Hahaha
> 
> http://splitsburgh.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/smug-alert.jpeg


It was a valid question. I'm an auto enthusiast myself, so I understand why the Prius is laughable. I'm curious what others find unacceptable about the Prius.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> The horrible ride, shameful styling, and gutless engine.


Excellent points.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> It was a valid question. I'm an auto enthusiast myself, so I understand why the Prius is laughable. I'm curious what others find unacceptable about the Prius.


Oh lighten up DD! I couldn't resist !!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh lighten up DD! I couldn't resist !!


Desert Driver always keeps it light. That's just how he operates. But it was still a valid question, we will agree.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Desert Driver always keeps it light. That's just how he operates. But it was still a valid question, we will agree.


Sure( but I find them just slightly uglier than the 2015 Yukons!!!) for cab service, though, probably a good choice.


----------



## jason7373 (Feb 12, 2015)

I think a town car would be nice to drive around. I have a Prius and it sucks to drive. Its just good on gas. I am in it to make money. But if you think you can make money driving it I think they are great cars. There is a reason towncars are so popular with livery services.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Sure( but I find them just slightly uglier than the 2015 Yukons!!!) for cab service, though, probably a good choice.


We're driving cabs in an effort to make money. Why do we give half a shit what it looks like as long as it's profitable to drive it? None of us will argue the fact that the Prius is only slightly less homely than a Pontiac Aztek. But there's no arguing that they're money makers for the first dozen years of their sad lives.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> We're driving cabs in an effort to make money. Why do we give half a shit what it looks like as long as it's profitable to drive it? None of us will argue the fact that the Prius is only slightly less homely than a Pontiac Aztek. But there's no arguing that they're money makers for the first dozen years of their sad lives.


Oh lord - now THAT was an ugly ride! lol


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh lord - now THAT was an ugly ride! lol


Walter White almost made it cool. Almost.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I've owned three Prius since the Gen II came out in late 2003. The current  Plug In just hit 30k yesterday and will be three years old on Friday. I'm mostly retired, as the low mileage indicates. I did however put 70k and 60k on my '04 and '06 respectively, when I was working more. I agree they won't win any beauty contests or automotive styling awards, but for economy of operation the Prius is the clear winner. The '04 cost me 21 cents per mile to own, including depreciation, maintenance, gas, insurance, tires- everything. I was self employed, taking the IRS standard mileage deduction. Pretty sweet, IMHO.
While the Plug In advantage of all electric mode wouldn't be of much help by itself in Uber service, the larger storage capacity of the Lithium battery increases overall mileage significantly. For example, I got 67 mpg on a R/T of 122 miles yesterday in our infamous L.A. Traffic. My usual routine lets me run on the battery for weeks sometimes without the engine even starting, giving me overall 87 mpg. It costs me roughly 40 cents if the battery is empty, which happens maybe three times a week. But most of the time it is much less, as the donut shop where we old farts gather every morning for coffee is only 3.5 miles round trip.
I drove each of the first two Prius on somewhat long trips, Las Vegas, N. Calif, etc a couple of times. Not the most comfortable for that purpose, but I am fortunate to have a Lexus LS 430 that I normally drive for longer trips. And if it is fun driving I'm looking for, I have a '91 Miata.
Different strokes..........


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Uh....This thread was about towncars.



Really I don't think Prius are in the same price range on the used market, max on a towncar is about five thousand.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Until you brought Prius up in your post #8 and continued that discussion in your post #10. 
You flamed on the Prius, and I felt a duty to defend......


----------

